# " LOAF OF BREAD"  BOTTLE - DEMIJOHN



## Harry Pristis

Demijohn 09 - " Loaf of bread"  bottle, 8.5 inches tall, bright yellow-green glass, crude and bubbly, smooth base, blown in a three-piece mold, applied and tooled lip, 1800s, origin unknown.   

 I have only seen two of these bottles in 27 years.  The other one was silvered on the interior -- perhaps coated with mercury.  If anyone on this list knows something about these bottles, please let me know.

 -------------Harry Pristis


----------



## BottlesandMore

Harry, Nice early piece. Congrats. I have been told that these were made in both England and the U.S. and that they made great ballasts for the ships in transit. Many of the bottles blown here were used as ballasts on their return trip to England, and then filled with some libation or another and vice versa. The top may give an indication, and to me it looks like it was made in the good old US of A., but that is just my opinion. Either way good going with this rare and unusual piece. I love it!


----------



## Harry Pristis

Thank you for the kind words about the " loaf-of-bread"  bottle.  I saw one referred to as a " figural bottle"  once, but I don' t believe that it' s a figural bottle.

 You have an interesting idea that it was a " ballast bottle."   You don' t have a reference, do you?  Somehow, I think more of them would have survived if they were made as a ballast bottle (as with the stoneware ale bottles).

 The bottle has some interesting characteristics, the first of which is the difficulty in handling.  It has a neck too stubby for easy gripping and a truly awkward center of gravity.  The rectangular shape means that it must be turned 180 degrees upside-down to fully decant it.  You cannot do that with one hand, nor can you easily do it as you might with a normal cylinder -- one hand on the neck, the other on the butt.  You have to grip this one by the two sides.

 These same characteristics -- short neck and low center of gravity -- combine with a wide stance (10"  x 6.5" ) to make this bottle nearly tip-proof.  

 I think that this is a bottle designed for some special purpose.  I keep thinking about that other example that was silvered on the interior.  Mercury is used to extract gold, and large mining operations have been conducted in North America for a long time.  Where did the mercury come from and how was it shipped?  Could bottles like this one have been used?

 The two arguments against this usage are 1.)  Because it is valuable and toxic, stoneware bottles are typically used for mercury.  2.)  A gallon of mercury weighs 108 pounds! 

 Any other ideas out there?


----------



## Harry Pristis

Thanks, Russ.

 We do have the luck back East!  But then, if you're not born rich or good-looking, you've got to be lucky!   []

 ----Harry Pristis


----------



## Harry Pristis

It could be called a carboy -- it doesn't fit easily into any common bottle category that I know of.  I think of it as a demijohn by default.  

 I tend to think of a carboy as having a heavy, "industrial" lip and a wide mouth.  This bottle has a relatively-simple lip that you might expect to see on a utility bottle from say the 1830s. 

 If you haven't seen it, check out the etymology of the terms "demijohn" and "carboy" here:  http://hometown.aol.com/pristis/demijohnpage3a.html

 Thanks for commenting.

 ----------------Harry Pristis


----------



## David E Dearden

Let me have a try to.. The old decanter's (Ship's decanter) made not to tip over. Wonder if this may have belong to an old (poor) ship's captain or lower held somewhere untill the decanter needed filling.It is very nice piece


----------



## Harry Pristis

Thank you, David, for your ideas about this bottle.

 I did find an illustration of a bottle which is roughly similar to this bottle.  This reference is in The Illustrated Price Guide of Antique Bottles, by Carlo and Dot Sellari, 1975.






*#7211  Loaf of bread figural; crude top; short neck; three-part mold; big pontil; green; 6.5" tall, 10" long, 6" wide . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $25+*

 The dimensions of my bottle are 8.5" tall, 10" long, and 6.5" wide.  Mine has no pontil scar.  Mine has a sloping-collar lip.  But, I think you can see the overall similarities as well.

 -------Harry Pristis


----------



## tuppence

I know this thread is from a distant past, but then I'm still noseying around, not long having been a member.
 This bottle really appeals to me !!!
 Its like my bulldog Tuppence, so ugly it is beautiful !!
 I envy you your "loaf"
 Mike


----------



## Bottleman

That is one of the strangest bottles I have seen in a while!


----------



## capsoda

Hey Harry, I'd have to say it was made for use on a ship, a war ship or slaver of some kind due to crudeness. Probably for lemon or lime juice for the crew. The bottle would take up less room than lemons or limes and the juice would most likely keep longer.


----------



## flasherr

wow yall went way back to find that Harry hasnt posted anything since 2004. someone has a lot of time on thier hands lol
 Brian


----------



## Bottleman

I just clicked on the last page of the prized positions page and found this unique bottle. I guess I do have to much time on my hands. []


----------



## capsoda

Hey Tom, If you got 9 days a week can I borrow one or do you just buget your time better than I do.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey, Cap...


 He just stays awake through most of the day... you know, early to bed early to rise[]

 Wayne


 "It never rains underwater"


----------



## capsoda

Hey, I do that. I go to bed early in the morning and get up early in the afternoon.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Flaschenjager

Here's a couple of loaves from the demijohn display at the national show this year in Michigan. Notice the wicker one w/ handles, kinda purse shaped.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Since this 'loaf of bread' thread was started, the mystery has been solved.
This bottle, and a variety of similar bottles was used for Chilean wine.  Several of these wickered bottles, with labels, have come to my attention over the years.  

What we don't know still, is where the bottles were manufactured.  Local manufacture in Chile can't be ruled out. 
​


----------

